
CNN reviews pull requests and fixes bugs of Spark - wjp712
https://databricks.com/blog/2016/04/01/unreasonable-effectiveness-of-deep-learning-on-spark.html
======
spdustin
> Among its shortcomings are its inability to incorporate feedback other than
> its own into its pull requests and its slightly worrisome trend to revert
> many pull requests made by humans and favor those it has made.

 _checks date_

 _sigh_

Sounds like another "clever" April Fools gag to me.

------
rxin
Let me know if you have any questions .... :)

~~~
ahirreddy
Did DeepSpark actually write this blog post?

~~~
rxin
Did it?

